# Problema con litraje de subwoofers



## alarik (Mar 15, 2011)

Estoy buscando comprar 2 subwoofers para un doble cajón bass reflex que ya dispongo. Sus medidas son 82.5 x 22.75 x 31; que en litros son aprox 26 cada compartimento (52 los dos juntos).

El caso es que viendo subwoofers, la  inmensa mayoría pide muchos más litros, temiéndome que no existan subwoofers que en bass reflex exijan sólo 26 litros.

alpine swr 1242d ---> Este modelo es el único que "medio he encontrado", porque he leído que pide 27L aunque no sé si se refiere a cajas cerradas... ¿POR QUÉ DAN TAN POCA INFORMACIÓN LOS FABRICANTES? ¬¬ Aparte, su baja sensibilidad (85db/w/1m) no sé si es buena cosa.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Qué ocurre si instalo un subwoofer en un cajón más pequeño del litraje que necesita? ¿Puede distorsionar, quemarse o simplemente sonará menos?

Por si diera la casualidad de que alguien conociese un subwoofer, busco estas especificaciones.

500 RMS, 2, 8 (Bobina simple) ó 4+4 ohm, 26 L Bass reflex aprox.

O de no existir, pondría el amplificador a 2 ohm y buscaría esto:

700 o 750 RMS, 4 (bobina simple) ó 2+2 ohm, 26L bass reflex aprox.


Estoy ya agotado, le deseo la gloria, salud y dinero al que me ayude .


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 15, 2011)

alarik dijo:


> ¿Qué ocurre si instalo un subwoofer en un cajón más pequeño del litraje que necesita? ¿Puede distorsionar, quemarse o simplemente sonará menos?




Funcionara, pero puede que no tenga el rendimiento como en su caja correspondiente.
Porque no simulas el funcionamiento de algunos woofers en el Win isd a ver como responde en tu caja?


----------



## alarik (Mar 15, 2011)

He estado enredando con el programa que me dijiste pero no lo entiendo muy bien. He puesto un ejemplo para ver con un subwoofer cualquiera y tal, pero no sé qué representa el eje Y, ¿el X los hz? ¿Y la curva que sale qué es la curva de impedancia o de respuesta? ._.

De todos modos si dices que no hay peligro de rotura, sólo de que no rinda igual.. estoy por ponerlos ahí y dejarme de lios :S


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 15, 2011)

alarik dijo:


> De todos modos si dices que no hay peligro de rotura, sólo de que no rinda igual.. estoy por ponerlos ahí y dejarme de lios :S



romper por usarlos en una caja inadecuada no es algo muy comun, pero como te dije, no creo que tenga el mismo rendimiento que en un bafle calculado!!
Saludos!


----------



## arg (Mar 15, 2011)

26 lts es para un bafle sellado, para bass reflex unos 60lts depende de la bocina y especificaciones del fabricante, y ni se diga para un pasabanda son cajones ya muy grandes.

un bafle sellado es para cuando no quieres sacrificar mucho espacio, la calidad de audio es muy buena aunque necesitas potencia para levantarlo.

el bass reflex un cajon ya algo cosiderable (grande), este caso tendria que ser el cajon calculado para tu sub, para sacarle el maximo, si tu metes el sub en cualquier cajon te va a sonar. Pero dudo que escuches los resultado que deseas obtener, ademas que puedes generar gran distorsion si no esta el los limites correctos.

Un pasabanda cajones grandes es la combinacion de los 2 anteriores tambien muy buenos resultado. 

no creo que le saques el jugo a un sub con un bass reflex de 26 lts, y vas a tener malos resultados


----------



## alarik (Mar 15, 2011)

Esa era mi preocupación ARG, que un cajón inferior me generase distorsión y se me quemaran los subwoofers.

El cajón es el que es, y es bass reflex. Un rufián de instalador fue el que me vendió el equipo y me hizo el cajón hará unos 6 años, yo no entendía ni J de electrónica por aquel entonces, osea, nada...

Está claro que, o cierro el cajón y lo hago sellado, o hago un cajón nuevo. Gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alarik, podrías subir alguna foto de tus cajas para ver como son?


----------



## alarik (Mar 15, 2011)

Tendría que registrar una cuenta en algun servidor de esos para colgar la imagen... cosa que me consume la paciencia jaja. 

De todos modos ya he dado las medidas y los litros, ¿Por qué quieres saber el aspecto?


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 15, 2011)

alarik puedes subirla al servidor del foro es mejor, asi esta todo el tiempo disponible y no te preocupas de que se borren


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2011)

De la misma forma que vos tenés la duda de como hacer lo que querés, yo la tengo por saber como son, nada más que eso.
Y como te dijo Carlos, las podes subir acá.
Y en ImageShack sin registrarte también


----------

